# 2008 Giant OCR C3 Triple (all black)



## trairden (May 19, 2005)

Anyone have an opinion on this bike? I can get it for $1600 at LBS but it has all Shimano 105. Is this a good bike for training/fitness -medium/long rides? Is this a good deal? Should I upgrade to Ultegra for $500 (would that be worth it as far as performance or durability)? 

Currently have a 2006 Trek Madone 5.2 but looking to possibly switch to a more upright bike. Is it worth it or is it possible to get fit that way on my Madone? Thanks!


----------



## gtwnu (Jun 21, 2006)

If the madone is the right size I would flip the stem, get a shorter stem, zero offset seatpost etc... to get it to fit. If the madone is the wrong size and does not really fit then you are better off getting a new bike that fits.

You will save a ton of money if you can get your madone to fit you comfortably.

The resale market for '06 madones is not so good with the newer models out now.

I have madones and TCRs. Completely different bikes. The madone is definitely more performance oriented then an OCR would be.

Goodluck with your decision!!!


----------

